# Word of the Day: Convivial



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2021)

Convivial ~Adjective

(of an atmosphere or event) friendly, lively, and enjoyable.
"a convivial cocktail party"
(of a person) cheerful and friendly; jovial.
"she was relaxed and convivial"

_My niece married a young man who is so convivial that he gets invited to parties all the time._


----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2021)

Could somebody explain how to get the title Word of the Day in Bold?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't know how to do that either, @RubyK 

Perhaps some _other *convivial* _ member of SF, will have the correct answer to that question!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2021)

Parroting Kaila .. I find the SF members to be extremely convivial


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 20, 2021)

At the top of the text box, bit the B (1st symbol), that bolds.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks, @ohioboy, but there is no text box for the title. Or I can't see it.


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 21, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Thanks, @ohioboy, but there is no text box for the title. Or I can't see it.


I can't find brackets on this kindle, if you have them follow this code. These parenthesis should be brackets (b)what you wish to bold(/b). Forget the other suggestion, that is for the text box.

seniorforums.com/help/bb-codes


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Thanks, @ohioboy, but there is no text box for the title. Or I can't see it.



I do not think it is designed for you to bold the topic name RubyK.


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

Spent three beautiful days in one of Australia’s stunning hinterlands with a convivial group of people.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Shero said:


> I do not think it is designed for you to bold the topic name RubyK.



@RubyK   I think this is correct, now.
It seems that....
The titles are made Bold, for each member, if there have been additional posts to the Thread, since that member last viewed it?
Otherwise, the thread titles are not bold.?


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 21, 2021)

Lovely word.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Could somebody explain how to get the title Word of the Day in Bold?


I believe it shows in Bold from the start.  When you have clicked on it and read it, read the last reply, etc., it shows to you in the un-bolded.  Try going to the Word of the Day forum heading, then click on a bolded thread title.  Afterwards, go back to the page and see if that title is still in bold.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 22, 2021)

Nope. That didn't work. Sigh.


----------

